# Woher kommt der schlechte Ruf von Bulls



## FloF (20. April 2016)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe vor kurzem ein Bike gekauft und dafür auch das Forum gelesen und gepostet.
Für mich kam irgendwie nicht in Frage ein Bulls Fahrrad zu kaufen. Warum nicht?
Beeinflussen die vielen schlechten Meinung im Forum?
Ist es der nicht sehr ansprechende Markenname? Stiere
Woher kommen die schlechten Meinungen? 
Probleme aus der Vergangenheit? Optik? Besonders schön sind sie ja nicht (Ok Geschmacksache)...


----------



## --- (20. April 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> Stiere



Dann wäre RedBull  schon längst pleite wenn es deswegen wäre.




FloF schrieb:


> Woher kommen die schlechten Meinungen?
> Probleme aus der Vergangenheit?







Okay, das Teil ist sicher nicht für den Bikepark gedacht aber eine einzige lumpige Abfahrt ohne Sprünge sollte ein Fahrrad das sich MTB nennt schon aushalten.

In diesem Forum liegt der Standard einfach deutlich höher. Deshalb wird dir hier niemand ein solches Bike empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. April 2016)

1) Früher haben die nur im Billigsegment Räder gebaut. Das waren dann Räder in MTB-Optik, mit denen man sich nicht unbedingt ins Gelände trauen sollte. Ungefähr auf oder knapp über Baumarkt-Niveau.

2) Bulls gibt's nur über ZEG. Und mit Läden dieser Kette haben viele schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, insbesondere der Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter (was nicht heißt, dass es nicht auch ein paar gibt, die etwas können und motiviert sind).

Das sind meines Erachtens die zwei Quellen, woher der schlechte Ruf stammt. Inzwischen bauen sie durchaus auch brauchbare Räder, und wenn der örtliche ZEG etwas taugt und das jeweilige Rad den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, kann man da m. E. durchaus zuschlagen.


----------



## corsa222 (20. April 2016)

Sehe das ähnlich wie Geisterfahrer. Aus ähnlichen Gründen hat ja auch Suntour einen schlechten Ruf (siehe auch nachstehender Absatz) weil an vielen Einsteiger Rädern halt eine sackschwere Suntour XCT/XCM dran ist. Wohingegen eine Axon Werx locker mit den vergleichbaren Mitbewerbern mithalten kann. Beide Marken bauen auch bis heute halt viele Sachen die unterstes Einsteigerniveau sind, was auch nicht recht förderlich ist um den Ruf zu verbessern.   

Ich habe gerade keine Lust mir den Test nochmal anzusehen, da auf der Arbeit und in der Mittagspause, ich bilde mir aber ein, dass dabei die Gabel gebrochen ist (Suntour XCM?) und nicht wie hier im Forum so gerne geschrieben wird der Rahmen. Auf der Gabel ist auch ein Aufkleber auf dem sinngemäß steht "nur für leichtenXC Einsatz". Es nimmt ja auch keiner mit einem 911 Turbo an der Rally Dakar teil und wundert sich, dass sein Auto danach Schrott ist.


----------



## memphis35 (20. April 2016)

Jetzt hast die XCM / XCT mit einem Porsche 911 Turbo gleichgestellt 

Guggst du über Bulls


----------



## DiSc (20. April 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Es nimmt ja auch keiner mit einem 911 Turbo an der Rally Dakar teil und wundert sich, dass sein Auto danach Schrott ist.



Doch, Porsche macht das........


----------



## corsa222 (20. April 2016)

Ich lebe aber im und jetzt und nicht irgendwo in den 70iger oder 80iger Jahren und hatte daher eher sowas im Kopf:
http://www.porsche.com/germany/models/911/911-gt3-rs/ (und ein umgebautes Modell zählt sowieso nicht).

@memphis35 : Hätte ich Polo 6N geschrieben, hätte alle gesagt ist doch wurst ob die Kiste dabei drauf geht. Wie sagte einer meiner Dozenten immer: in der Übertreibung liegt die Veranschaulichung


----------



## Daybiker07 (20. April 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 1) Früher haben die nur im Billigsegment Räder gebaut. Das waren dann Räder in MTB-Optik, mit denen man sich nicht unbedingt ins Gelände trauen sollte. Ungefähr auf oder knapp über Baumarkt-Niveau.
> 
> 2) Bulls gibt's nur über ZEG. Und mit Läden dieser Kette haben viele schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, insbesondere der Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter (was nicht heißt, dass es nicht auch ein paar gibt, die etwas können und motiviert sind).
> 
> Das sind meines Erachtens die zwei Quellen, woher der schlechte Ruf stammt. Inzwischen bauen sie durchaus auch brauchbare Räder, und wenn der örtliche ZEG etwas taugt und das jeweilige Rad den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, kann man da m. E. durchaus zuschlagen.



In welchen Jahren sind Rahmen zerbrochen?


----------



## Daybiker07 (20. April 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Dann wäre RedBull  schon längst pleite wenn es deswegen wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video schein uralt. Scheibenbremsen habe ich keine gesehen. Die Gabel ist gebrochen. Die sind ja meist bei allen Rädern von den üblichen Herstellern.


----------



## --- (20. April 2016)

Daybiker07 schrieb:


> Das Video schein uralt.


Steht doch dran von wann es ist.



> Scheibenbremsen habe ich keine gesehen. Die Gabel ist gebrochen. Die sind ja meist bei allen Rädern von den üblichen Herstellern.



Er wollte wissen warum Bulls einen schlechten Ruf hat. Das Video bzw. das was in diesem Video passiert ist ein Grund dafür. Fahrräder von Bulls sind Kompletträder. Und da gehört eine Gabel nunmal dazu.


----------



## Silberrücken (20. April 2016)

DiSc schrieb:


> Doch, Porsche macht das........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 485731




..........

Das war die Safari Ralley in Kenia mit Waldegard. 

Porsche hat die Wuesten Ralley nach Dakar spaeter auch erfolgreich bestritten.....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (20. April 2016)

Ich habe letztes Jahr im April mit Mountainbike fahren angefangen und habe mir ein Bulls Copperhead 29 (Hardtail) geholt.  Ich wusste ja damals noch nicht ob mir das Fahren überhaupt Spaß macht und wie lange ich es mache. 
Und mein Bulls und ich haben nach wie vor Spaß daran.  Wobei ich natürlich ganz klar sagen muss das ich harte Trails bewusst meide weil es halt ein Hardtail ist.  Außerdem fehlt mir noch die Übung, vielleicht auch Überwindung. 

Also ich würde sagen als Einstiegsbike ist es top.

Schließlich üben wir alle das gleiche Hobby aus und es soll uns ja in erster Linie Spaß machen, egal ob Baumarktrad oder Highendbike.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. April 2016)

.​


----------



## mattiszwerg (21. April 2016)

Daybiker07 schrieb:


> Das Video schein uralt. Scheibenbremsen habe ich keine gesehen. Die Gabel ist gebrochen. Die sind ja meist bei allen Rädern von den üblichen Herstellern.



Die Scheibenbremse sieht man schon ab der ersten Sekunde in dem Video. Ist ne mech. Tektro. Gabel ist 'ne XCT.


----------



## corsa222 (21. April 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Fahrräder von Bulls sind Kompletträder. Und da gehört eine Gabel nunmal dazu.


Die gleiche Gabel gibt's aber auch an Rädern von Radon, Cube, Lapierre usw. Was lernen wir daraus? Alle Marken die Räder im unteren/untersten Preissegment anbieten sind Mist. Nur Marken die MTBs ab 1500 Euro anbieten sind gut, bei Hardtails zumindest. Bei Fullies darf das günstigste Modell nicht unter 3k kosten. (Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten) 

Und wie oben schon erwähnt ist das ein großer gelber Aufkleber auf der Gabel (wie fast allen Suntour Gabeln) der den Einsatzzweck beschreibt und Allmountain steht da halt nicht drauf.


----------



## FloF (21. April 2016)

ich glaube ja auch nicht, dass die Bulls-Räder schlecht sind. Sind vermutlich dem Preis angemessen.
Ich wollte ja nur mal wissen, wieso ihr meint, dass das Image so schlecht ist. Es wird ja auch dauernd schlecht darüber geschrieben. Oder zumindest dass es bei dem jeweiligen Preis bereits Alternativen gibt. Also besser was anderes nehmen.

Eigentlich ja echt blöd, wegen des Images ein Bike zu kaufen oder eben nicht zu kaufen.

Bei Autos würde ich ja grad keines kaufen, welches ein gehobenes Image vermitteln soll (BMW, Benz, ...)


----------



## Aldar (21. April 2016)

Bulls ist halt der Dacia unter den Fahrrädern, alles was sich bei Renault bewährt hat kommt dort rein.
Mit anderen worten Bulls ist meistens eine oder sogar zwei Generationen hinten dran wenn es um die neusten Trends geht ( geo usw.)
Schlecht macht es sie nicht wobei man halt auch immer dran denken muss You get what you pay for


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja echt blöd, wegen des Images ein Bike zu kaufen oder eben nicht zu kaufen.


Unterschätze diesen Antriebsfaktor nicht! Davon leben ganze Industrien und Firmen, gerade bei Lifestyle-Produkten wie einem MTB! Oder schau Dir mal die ganzen SUVs in den Städten an. Um höher zu sitzen und bequemer einsteigen zu können, gibt es auch andere Autos - allerdings mit dem falschen Image.


----------



## Daybiker07 (21. April 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Bulls ist halt der Dacia unter den Fahrrädern, alles was sich bei Renault bewährt hat kommt dort rein.
> Mit anderen worten Bulls ist meistens eine oder sogar zwei Generationen hinten dran wenn es um die neusten Trends geht ( geo usw.)
> Schlecht macht es sie nicht wobei man halt auch immer dran denken muss You get what you pay for



Kannst Du mir ein paar Trends nennen, die man bei Bulls noch nicht hat?


----------



## Jaerrit (21. April 2016)

Du springst jetzt aber hier voll in die Bresche, wa 

In meinen Augen ist es die Verbändelung mit ZEG, was sie auf eine Stufe mit Pegasus etc. stellt... Ich glaube nicht mal das die heutigen Bulls-Räder, siehe Erfolgsmodell Copperhead 3, schlechter sind als andere Bikes der gleichen Preisklasse. Ist halt das Image, keiner geht in einem Laden voller Tiefeinsteiger und Rentner, um sich dort sein Sportgerät zu kaufen. ZEG-Händler sprechen durch ihre Sortimentsgestaltung häufig Rentner an, oder halt Familien die was für den Ausflug, respektive Schulweg suchen. Passt halt nicht zu dem sportlichen Charakter der MTB-Fahrer


----------



## Grossvater (21. April 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> ...You get what you pay for


Na zum Glück isses nicht   "You are what you're paid for"  

Sorry - OT - aber fiel mir grad so ein "uff orbaid".

OK - Weitermachen...


----------



## RetroRider (21. April 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Gabel gibt's aber auch an Rädern von Radon, Cube, Lapierre usw. Was lernen wir daraus? Alle Marken die Räder im unteren/untersten Preissegment anbieten sind Mist. Nur Marken die MTBs ab 1500 Euro anbieten sind gut, bei Hardtails zumindest. Bei Fullies darf das günstigste Modell nicht unter 3k kosten. (Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten)
> [...]


Genau deswegen fahr ich Surly. Billigster Rahmen: 500€.


----------



## fone (21. April 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Du springst jetzt aber hier voll in die Bresche, wa
> 
> In meinen Augen ist es die Verbändelung mit ZEG, was sie auf eine Stufe mit Pegasus etc. stellt... Ich glaube nicht mal das die heutigen Bulls-Räder, siehe Erfolgsmodell Copperhead 3, schlechter sind als andere Bikes der gleichen Preisklasse. Ist halt das Image, keiner geht in einem Laden voller Tiefeinsteiger und Rentner, um sich dort sein Sportgerät zu kaufen. ZEG-Händler sprechen durch ihre Sortimentsgestaltung häufig Rentner an, oder halt Familien die was für den Ausflug, respektive Schulweg suchen. Passt halt nicht zu dem sportlichen Charakter der MTB-Fahrer


Ich würde sogar sagen, es liegt an den ZEG- Rad-Super/Baumärkten, ala Radlbauer, Stadler. Weil Hausmarke denkt man direkt an Baumarkt.
Ein Kollege hat bei sich im Ort beim kleinen ZEG Vor-Ort-Händler mit dem Bulls CH3 den meiner Ansicht nach besten Deal gemacht.


----------



## tobi2036 (21. April 2016)

Ich hab ein Bulls Copperhead 3 von 2011 mit super Rahmengeometrie, schönem, stabilen Rahmen und super Ausstattung. Jetzt hab ich mir nach 5 Jahren auf 26 Zoll das Bulls Black Adder Team 29 2016 mit voller XTR Ausstattung bestellt. Voll zufrieden bisher mit Bulls.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SLLUB (22. April 2016)

Kann mich dem tobi nur anschließen. Mein Hardtail ist auch ein Copperhead 3 von 2009 mit kompletter XT Ausstattung und ner RockShox Reba SL Gabel. Geometrie ist für den Einsatzzweck super. Einzig die Magura Bremse aus dem Einstiegssegment die dran war hab ich mittlerweile gegen was deutlich besseres getauscht.
Fahre mit dem Ding auch ohne Probleme ruppige Trails. Für Downhill/Enduro und Sprünge ist die Geometrie und die 100mm Gabel natürlich nicht ausgelegt.
Bei nem Gewicht von ca. 11,5kg und nem Preis von 999Euro bereue ich den Kauf in keinem Fall.
Markenname ist manchmal nicht alles.


----------



## xrated (22. April 2016)

Bulls verbindet wahrscheinlich fast jeder mit dem 500-700€ Einstiegsmodell welches es bei ZEG gibt.
Wenn jemand ein 500€ Cannondale fährt, dann meinen viele das sei teurer nur weil Cannondale drauf steht. Weil man da eher die teuren Modelle kennt. Könnte aber gut sein das die Rahmen aus der selben Fabrik kommen.


----------



## duc-mo (22. April 2016)

Ich würde auch sagen, das ZEG das Problem ist... In der Regel sind das Fahrrad-Supermärkte ohne Händlerkompetenz beim Thema MTB.

Ansonsten ist das CH3 sicher ein gutes Angebot, aber für meinen Geschmack werde da BlingBling Komponenten ala XT und Reba montiert und der Rest wie Lager, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen und Laufräder ist ziemlich dürftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> und der Rest wie Lager, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen und Laufräder ist ziemlich dürftig...


 Stimme zu. Aber das Zitierte ist ja bei den meisten Massenmarken der Fall, dass da günstiger Hausmarkenkram drangeschraubt wird. Sehe ich jetzt nicht als Bulls-Besonderheit.


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2016)

Das Problem ist die Ausgewogenheit - hätten sie am Antrieb gespart, deore statt XT, statt an der Gabel und den Laufrädern, dann würde ich ja nix sagen. So aber macht das CH3 den Eindruck, im Wesentlichen auf den Nixblicker-Kunden ausgerichtet zu sein, dem alles andere egal ist, so lange "alles XT" ist.


----------



## systemgewicht (22. April 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 2) Bulls gibt's nur über ZEG.



Genauer gesagt: Bulls *ist* ZEG.



			
				ZEG Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Als Verbund von 960 unabhängigen Fahrrad-Fachhändlern bietet die ZEG einzigartig günstige Umsatz- und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Dafür pflegen wir Geschäftsbeziehungen zu allen renommierten Markenherstellern, wie Hercules, Kettler, Kalkhoff, Cannondale, Scott, Koga und KTM. Gleichzeitig entwickeln wir in Kooperation mit führenden Herstellern ZEG-Sonder- und Exklusivmodelle wie etwa die bekannten Marken Pegasus, Bulls, Green Mover und ZEMO.



Eine Firma Bulls gibt es nicht.
Wenn man auf das Impressum der Bulls Homepage schaut, dann steht da direkt ZEG.

Also gibt es bei ZEG ein paar Leute, die sich überlegen wie die neuen Bulls Modelle ungefähr aussehen sollten.
Dann verhandeln sie mit den üblichen asiatischen Herstellern und lassen das dann fertigen.

Das machen freilich viele Anbieter so. Manche mit mehr eigenem Engineering (Rotwild, Centurion, ...) andere mit weniger. Ich würde unterstellen dass bei Bulls weniger eigene Engineeringbeiträge drin sind.
Die vielen Eigenbauten hier im Forum zeigen ja, dass es auch ganz ohne Engineering geht.

Was Bulls hat, ist das Rennsportengagement. Ob sie dabei eigene Kompetenz haben oder einfach nur Sponsorgeld bezahlen und Marketing machen kann ich nicht beurteilen. Auch nicht ob da Know-how vom Rennsport in die Modelle zurückfließt.


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Ob sie dabei eigene Kompetenz haben oder einfach nur Sponsorgeld bezahlen und Marketing machen kann ich nicht beurteilen. Auch nicht ob da Know-how vom Rennsport in die Modelle zurückfließt.



Der Witz ist: Sie machen überhaupt kein Marketing.

Karl Platt gewinnt regelmäßig die Cape Epic. Aber habt ihr je einen karl-Platt-Aufsteller in einem ZEG-laden gesehen? Oder einen Liveblog auf der Bulls-HP? Oder zumindest irgendeinen Hinweis? Nope. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Bulls hat auch ein Enduro-Rennteam und hatte bis letztes Jahr ein kleines DH-Team. Irgendwelches Marketing auf der Schiene? Nope.

Das ist schon verständlich, denn die paar dauergedopten Marathon-Rentner, die sich ein Bulls kaufen, kennen die Marke eh schon. Und der große Rest der ZEG-Kunden hat vermutlich noch nie davon gehört, dass es einen Mann namens Wyn Masters gibt, geschweige denn so etwas wie einen DH-Weltcup. Die kennen nur Shimano XT, und der fährt da ja nicht mit.

Die Frage ist nur: Warum gibt ZEG dann Geld dafür aus?


----------



## Grossvater (22. April 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Die vielen Eigenbauten hier im Forum zeigen ja, dass es auch ganz ohne Engineering geht.


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Die vielen Eigenbauten hier im Forum zeigen ja, dass es auch ganz ohne Engineering geht.



Naja, ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft. Wenn man auf Hydroforming verzichten kann, die Geo irgendwo abschaut und einen Schweißerkurs macht, sollte das für jeden mit etwas überdurchschnittlicher handwerklicher Begabung machbar sein. Komponenten kauft man ja so oder so zu.


----------



## systemgewicht (22. April 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: Warum gibt ZEG dann Geld dafür aus?


Damit man Ihnen glaubt dass sie richtige Mauntenbaiks können?


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Damit man Ihnen glaubt dass sie richtige Mauntenbaiks können?



Die verkaufen doch kein einziges Enduro oder DH-Bike...wenn die günstig wären, als Alternative zu Versendern, OK...aber die Teile kosten zwischen 3k und 4,5k Liste. Niemand mit halbwegs Verstand kauft in dieser Preisklasse ein Alubike bei Bulls.


----------



## fone (22. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das CH3 sicher ein gutes Angebot, aber für meinen Geschmack werde da BlingBling Komponenten ala XT und Reba montiert und der Rest wie Lager, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen und Laufräder ist ziemlich dürftig...


Da unterscheiden sich die Bikes der bekannten Marken in dieser Preisklasse aber überhaupt nicht.

Du darfst auch nicht auf die aktuelle Variante des CH3 gucken, in den letzten 2 Jahren hat sich das CH3 aber auch wieder geändert.
Heutzutage müsste man das CH3 RS betrachten.

So sah das mal aus. Alles ok:
CH3 2014

Rock Shox Reba RL 27,5 Solo Air, 100 mm, pushloc remote lockout
SCHALTWERK Shimano Deore XT 3 x 10-speed, shadow

UMWERFER Shimano Deore XT
SCHALTHEBEL Shimano Deore XT

KURBELGARNITUR Shimano FC-M622, 40/30/22T - PRESS FIT
BREMSEN Shimano Deore Ice Tech hydraulic disc 180/180 mm

LENKER Kalloy UNO (Grade 3.0)
VORBAU Kalloy UNO (Grade 3.0)

SATTELSTÜTZE Kalloy UNO (Grade 3.0)
SATTEL Selle Royal Respiro Sport, Copperhead Design

NABEN Shimano Deore XT
FELGEN BULLS XC-25D LITE (WTB)

REIFEN Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution Folding 27,5 x 2.25
GEWICHT ca. 11,3 kg

PREIS (UVP) 999,95€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLLUB (22. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> der Rest wie Lager, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen und Laufräder ist ziemlich dürftig...



Beim 2009er Modell war die Bremse (Magura Julie HP) wirklich nicht besonders, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Aber alle anderen Komponenten sind von FSA  (Steuersatz, Lenker, Vorbau).
Die Felgen sind gute Mavic. Hab damals auch schon etwas von Bikes verstanden und das war mit Abstand das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Und der Lack, da gab es wohl früher mal Probleme bei Bulls, ist an meinem 2009er CH3 bisher auch nicht abgefallen 

Da mein ZEG Händler kompetent in Sachen MTB war, war da in meinem Fall auch kein Grund zum Zweifeln.

Aber es ist natürlich klar, dass man bei Händlern unterschiedliche Erfahrungen macht und die Anzahl an billigen Bulls auf dem Markt höher ist als bei anderen Anbietern und so der Ruf der Marke nicht so exklusiv wirkt.


----------



## Raizzz (22. April 2016)

Wer sagt eigentlich - außerhalb der Internetseiten auf denen wir gerade sind - das Bulls überhaupt ein schlechtes Image hat?   Die Räder sind nichts besonderes. Aber weder etwas besonders gutes noch etwas besonders schlechtes.


----------



## duc-mo (22. April 2016)

Mir gehts nicht spezielle um das 2009er oder das 2016er Modell vom CH3. Das ist eher mein Eindruck der Ausstattung der letzten Jahre...

Mir persönlich wären durchgängig SLX und solide Anbauteile vom Markenhersteller sympathischer. Die Kontaktpunkt aus Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Griffe passen die allermeisten ja eh an die eigenen Bedürfnisse an, aber wenn ich dann für nen Kalloy Vorbau keinen müden Euro mehr im Bikemarkt bekomme, dann finde ich das schade.


----------



## xrated (22. April 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die verkaufen doch kein einziges Enduro oder DH-Bike...wenn die günstig wären, als Alternative zu Versendern, OK...aber die Teile kosten zwischen 3k und 4,5k Liste. Niemand mit halbwegs Verstand kauft in dieser Preisklasse ein Alubike bei Bulls.



http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/wild-core-team/
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/wild-creed-team/

frage mich auch wer sowas kauft


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2016)

Mein allererstes MTB war ein Bulls 7005 XT. Wie der Name schon sagt, hatte es ein XT-Schaltwerk. Der Rest der Ausstattung war funktional (LX Umwerfer; Avid Digit Bremsen, Parallax Naben, eine gute Suntour Kurbel, Sram Grip Shift, Kack-Reifen). Das Schaltwerk diente schon damals als Eyecatcher. Es war noch die Zeit von starren Bikes. Federgabel oder gar Fully waren nur was für Semi-Pros und Leute mit Geld. Dennoch war mein Bulls ein geiles Rad und hätte ich es mit den Jahren nicht zu oft umgebaut oder verschandelt, hätte ich es eigentlich bis zum Abnippel-Tag aufheben müssen. Es war schließlich mein Erstes.
Mein Bulls war stabil, funktionierte tadellos, war nicht zu schwer und hat mich viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter begleitet. Es war auch hübsch (perlmutt+schwarz). Mit ein bisschen Fantasie hätte man es für ein Breezer Lightning halten können. Das kannte ich damals aber noch gar nicht. Ich wollte nur ein MTB und fahren. Billig war mein Bulls auch nicht. 1998 waren 1.000 DM noch viel Geld. Die meisten Bikes beim Händler waren billiger (auch echte Marken). Marken wir Trek oder Specialized kannte ich kaum. Cannondale war ein Begriff oder KTM.

In 1998 kannte man Bulls tatsächlich nur vom Händler, allerdings waren Versender noch rar und das Internet war noch nicht die Hauptbezugsquelle für Produkte und Informationen im MTB-Sektor. Aber Besitzer "echter" MTBs, also welche von den auch heute noch großen Marken, rümpften schon damals die Nase. Deswegen fuhr das Bulls aber nicht schlechter, leider auch nicht besser.

Nach ein paar Jahren MTB-Abstinenz, hatte ich etwas mehr Budget zur Verfügung und kaufte mir ein neues Massenprodukt (Cube). Gleichzeitig lebte ich mein Hobby auch bzgl. Informationsaustausch stärker aus, entdeckte dieses Forum hier und bekam Lust auf etwas individueller Bikes. Die musste gar nicht jedermann kennen. Ich hatte aber Lust auf das Besondere, so dass ich zu Alutech, Dartmoor und Last kam.

Warum schreibe ich den ganzen Mist? Weil es zwischen den Zeilen ein paar Gründe dafür zeigt, warum Bulls hier im IBC-Forum und auch sonst unter "echten" Mountainbikern einen schweren Stand hat. Und weil ich gerade Langeweile habe. Einige Gründe sind meiner Meinung nach: Geltungsbedürfnis, Markenfetischismus, Lust auf Individualität aber eben auch die Kenntnis von vielen Alternativen, technischer Sachverstand aber auch viele Vorurteile.
Was Viele hier nicht berücksichtigen: 90% (oder mehr?) der Fahrradfahrer in DE gehen in einen Laden und lassen sich dort beraten. Mit welcher Qualität, ist erstmal egal, da der Verkäufer wenigstens wieder 90% dieser 90% alles erzählen kann. Wenn dann Bulls-Bikes im Laden stehen, fällt die Wahl recht leicht, gerade wenn daneben beispielsweise ein Specialized steht, das mit SLX/Deore-Mix doppelt so teuer ist, wie das reinrassige XT-Bulls. Da kann unsereins noch so viel von Laufrädern, Rahmengewicht, Geometrie usw. seiern. Das verstehen diese Leute gar nicht, so wie ich damals auch nicht.

Fazit: Bulls baut solide Räder (ab einer gewissen Preisklasse). Wem das genügt: Kaufen, etwas Geld sparen, einen direkten Ansprechpartner vor Ort haben und einfach Fahrrad fahren. Wenn einen das Hobby infiziert, entwickeln sich auch die Ansprüche und Wünsche. Wenn nicht, hat man einen soliden Begleiter.
Bulls hat gar keinen so schlechten Ruf, wir schließen nur vom IBC auf die Welt und das ist falsch, denn die Randgruppe sind wir.


----------



## memphis35 (23. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> wir schließen nur vom IBC auf die Welt und das ist falsch, denn die Randgruppe sind wir


Genauso ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (23. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bulls hat gar keinen so schlechten Ruf, wir schließen nur vom IBC auf die Welt und das ist falsch, denn die Randgruppe sind wir.


2015 wurden in D über vier Millionen Fahrräder zum Durchschnittspreis von rd. 500€ verkauft. Inclusive eBikes.
Wir sind so was von Randgruppe!

Allerdings gibt es immer noch 3+x Mountainbike-Magazine und ein halbes Dutzend Websites wo Bikes unter 2000 praktisch nicht drin vorkommen. Also hat die Randguppe schon eine gewisse Gravitation.


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2016)

Wir sind ja auch die Zielgruppe für diese Zeitschriften, also müssen die unseren Spleen berücksichtigen. Die Gravitation haben wir doch nur für einen ganz kleinen Markt. Betrachtet man den Gesamt-Markt, sind das Nischen, ähnlich Zeitschriften für Jäger, Angler und Hobby-Piloten.


----------



## fone (23. April 2016)

Vorbau, sattelstütze oder Lenker haben mich noch nie bei einer Kaufentscheidung interessiert. OK, natürlich freu ich mich, wenn am Nomad ein schöner Santa Cruz carbonlenker montiert ist.

Ob da kaloy, Easton ea30 oder Ritchey comp drauf steht ist doch total egal. 20€ uvp bringen gebraucht nix außer unnötigen Aufwand.


----------



## radlarmin (25. April 2016)

Habe mir das neue Bulls Copperhead RS plus gekauft.
Bin voll überzeugt von dem Bike.
Super verarbeitet, Top Ausstattung, leicht und zu einem Preis wo man von anderen Herstellern nur ein Einsteiger Bike bekommt.
Kategorie Hardtail
Einsatzgebiet XC--Marathon--Tour
Rahmen 7005 superlite aluminium, triple butted, smooth welded
Rahmenhöhe 41/46/51/56 cm
Gewicht ~ 12,4 kg
Gabel Rock Shox Reba RL 27,5 Plus Boost Solo Air, 100 mm, OneLoc
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-M8000 GS, 11 -speed, shadow plus
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT FD-M8020-E
Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT SL-M8000
Kurbelgarnitur Shimano FC-M8000, 36/26T - PRESS FIT
Kassette Shimano Deore XT CS-M8000, 11-40T
Bremsen Shimano Deore BR-M615 Ice Tech, hydraulic disc, 180/180 mm
Lenker BULLS
Vorbau BULLS
Sattelstütze BULLS
Sattel Fizik Nisene
Naben Formula
Felgen BULLS ASYM i35
Laufradgröße 27,5+
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 27,5 x 2.80
Pedale Wellgo
Farben dark blue matt/neon green matt

http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-rs/

Gruß
Armin


----------



## deineLakaien (25. April 2016)

Hallo radlarmin,
sicherlich kein schlechtes Rad fürs Geld. Wenns für dich und deinen Einsatzzweck passt umso besser. Am Gewicht habe ich erhebliche Zweifel. An so wichtigen Sachen wie Einspeichqualität auch. Aber diese Probleme gibts ja fast überall.

Warum ichs mir nie kaufe würde: Wir haben hier einfach nicht das Gelände für B+ und es gefällt mir optisch überhaupt nicht


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2016)

Das Gewicht klingt plausibel. Mein Last FFWD wiegt etwa 1200g mehr, ist aber aus Stahl, hat Pulverlack und ist Größe XL. Dazu kommen ein paar deutlich schwerere Teile, wie Reverb, 140 mm Pike und Nobby Nic / Magic Marry in 2,35 x 29" . Einspeichqualität kann man übrigens prüfen und korrigieren.


----------



## roundround (25. April 2016)

deineLakaien schrieb:


> Hallo radlarmin,
> sicherlich kein schlechtes Rad fürs Geld. Wenns für dich und deinen Einsatzzweck passt umso besser. Am Gewicht habe ich erhebliche Zweifel. An so wichtigen Sachen wie Einspeichqualität auch. Aber diese Probleme gibts ja fast überall.
> 
> Warum ichs mir nie kaufe würde: Wir haben hier einfach nicht das Gelände für B+ und es gefällt mir optisch überhaupt nicht


Wenn man sonst nichts mehr kritisieren kann, kommen gerne Sachen wie Einspeichquali.


----------



## Daimonion (25. April 2016)

Früher habe ich Bulls durchaus als Billigmarke wahrgenommen, deswegen aber nicht unbedingt als Marke mit schlechtem Ruf. Meine Erfahrungen bisher mit Bulls-MTBs:

2009 - 2014, Bulls King Cobra: 14000 problemlose Kilometer auf Asphalt, Waldautobahnen, Trails und im typischen CC-Einsatz. Defekte: keine, auch keine Ärgernisse - lediglich die normalen Verschleißteile.

2014- heute, Bulls Copperhead 3: 4700 problemlose Kilometer auf Asphalt, Waldautobahnen, Trails und im typischen CC-Einsatz. Defekte: nach einigen Monaten undichte Luftkartusche der RS-Reba, auf Kulanz repariert, seitdem keine Probleme. Ärgernisse: 1 lockere Speiche nach 4600 km, binnen 10 Minuten auf Kulanz repariert  -->  kurzum: nichts Ungewöhnliches.

Auch wenn ich bei diesem Fahrprofil die beiden MTBs sicherlich keinen Höchstbelastungen ausgesetzt habe würde ich die beiden nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen dennoch als gute und zuverlässige Produkte einstufen. Insbesondere das Copperhead 3 hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, für die 999.- EUR gibt's viel Fahrrad fürs Geld.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2016)

roundround schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nichts mehr kritisieren kann, kommen gerne Sachen wie Einspeichquali.



ZEG kauft bei LRS grundsätzlich nur B-Ware-Posten auf, Containerweise  Aber davon dann nur die mit schlechter Einspeichquali


----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2016)

Ich find auch, daß die Speichenspannungen eher wichtig statt unwichtig sind. Und bei Scheibenbremse erst recht!
Mindere Einspeichquali einkaufen ist ok, solange man an Tagen mit wenig Kundschaft noch etwas dran rumzentriert, damit's später auch hält. Aber ob das tatsächlich gemacht wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. April 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich find auch, daß die Speichenspannungen eher wichtig statt unwichtig sind. Und bei Scheibenbremse erst recht!
> Mindere Einspeichquali einkaufen ist ok, solange man an Tagen mit wenig Kundschaft noch etwas dran rumzentriert, damit's später auch hält. Aber ob das tatsächlich gemacht wird?


Och komm....kein Grund rumzunölen...Bulls hat dieselben Einspeichautomaten wie jeder andere Hersteller auch ;-).

Die Marke macht nix her...ist schon klar, aber das Copperhead war ein wirklich vernünftig ausgestattetes Einsteigerbike und eine gute Alternative zum Versender....ich betone: "war"!


----------



## corsa222 (26. April 2016)

So viel mehr gibt es für das Geld je nach Versender auch nicht:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-275/zr-team-275-80/
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> So viel mehr gibt es für das Geld je nach Versender auch nicht:
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-275/zr-team-275-80/
> http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3


Ja...aber die hatten mal eine Reba verbaut, jetzt ist eine umgelabelte Bulls Lytro (soll eine umgelabelte Suntour Axon sein) dran...dadurch war Bulls durchaus mal konkurrenzfähig, was sie jetzt nicht mehr sind (meine Meinung). Die Radons sind sicherlich ähnlich gut ausgestattet, zumal die auch noch ihre Servicepartner haben...also vergleichbar einem Ladengeschäft sind.


----------



## roundround (26. April 2016)

Hui, Radon hat aber ordentlich beim Preis draufgelegt in den letzten 3 Jahren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2016)

roundround schrieb:


> Hui, Radon hat aber ordentlich beim Preis draufgelegt in den letzten 3 Jahren.


ja...ich finde die bikes in der 1000€ Klasse mittlerweile auch richtig schlecht ausgestattet. Bei Radon: Statt Reba eine Einsteiger-Billo-Gabel, die verbaute "XC 30" hat nur noch 30mm Standrohr, billige TK-Kartusche. Früher gabs auch mal ne vernünftige Bremse dazu, jetzt nur noch Deore (ich weiss, die ist nicht sooo schlecht).

Im direkten Vergleich wüde ich die Axon/Lytro im Bulls hochwertiger einstufen und mich eher für dies bike entscheiden...lediglich die Alivio-Bremsen würde ich irgendwann austauschen aber das ist ungleich preiswerter bei den aktuellen Angeboten.

Insofern finde ich nicht, dass man aktuell "mehr bekommt" beim Versender. (es sei denn, das Copperhead ist mal wieder überall ausverkauft).


----------



## roundround (26. April 2016)

Seinerzeit hatte ich ein zr race Vorjahres Modell mit x7 x9 und formulax rx und reba für 800.
Da kann man jetzt ja 500 drauf legen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2016)

Ich hatte mal ein Radon ZR ltd. 2004..da war ne komplette XT-Gruppe verbaut, eine Julie-Bremse und eine Manitou Black. Kostete 899€. Im Nachhinein betrachtet auch nicht so preiswert, da die Bremse nix taugte und die Gabel schnell kaputt ging, schlecht ansprach.
...ich denke, viele Preiserhöhungen sind den neuen trends geschuldet, die aber keiner braucht und die jetzt bei den Händlern abgammeln (fatbike und 27,5+). Dazu kommt noch, dass der Euro einfach weniger Wert ist und die Umrechnungskurse Dollar/Yen ungünstig sind.

...

hab im Keller übrigens noch mein Stadtbike, Schwimmhallenbike, Sorglos bike stehen. Ist ca. 17 Jahre alt. Ein Bulls 7005 mit XT, HS 33, Parallax-Naben auf Mavic, billige Suntour-Gabel. Seinerzeit hat es mal 1000 DM gekostet..ein Wahnsinnsgeld damals. Völlig unspektakuläre Sorgloskiste!


----------



## roundround (26. April 2016)

Und die höheren Komponentenpreise müssen leider an denn Kunden weiter gereicht werden.
War auch kein Vorwurf an die Versender.


----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2016)

@Radl Armin

1700euro sind aber wirklich kein Pappenstiel. Dafür bekommt man anderenorts ein schönes Fully ohne Plus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corsa222 (26. April 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...lediglich die Alivio-Bremsen würde ich irgendwann austauschen aber das ist ungleich preiswerter bei den aktuellen Angeboten.



Der Bremssattel der 506 ist ebenfalls ein 447, die 506 hat lediglich andere Griffe.....


----------



## fone (26. April 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Och komm....kein Grund rumzunölen...Bulls hat dieselben Einspeichautomaten wie jeder andere Hersteller auch ;-).
> 
> Die Marke macht nix her...ist schon klar, aber das Copperhead war ein wirklich vernünftig ausgestattetes Einsteigerbike und eine gute Alternative zum Versender....ich betone: "war"!




Ja, _war_, für 999 gibts heut nix mehr. Zack - der Sprung von 1000€ auf 1300€ ging recht flott. 



corsa222 schrieb:


> So viel mehr gibt es für das Geld je nach Versender auch nicht:
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-275/zr-team-275-80/
> http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3


Das CH3 hat eigentlich immer ganz genauso viel geboten wie die Versender, war aber vom Händler zu bekommen. Das macht es interessant.


roundround schrieb:


> Hui, Radon hat aber ordentlich beim Preis draufgelegt in den letzten 3 Jahren.


Wie alle... 




Edit: Ich seh schon, war hier alles schon so oder ähnlich gesagt, aber halt noch nicht von mir...


----------



## radlarmin (26. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> @Radl Armin
> 
> 1700euro sind aber wirklich kein Pappenstiel. Dafür bekommt man anderenorts ein schönes Fully ohne Plus.


Ich hab ja auch nur 1300 euro dafür bezahlt.
Für 1700 hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft


----------



## stevens28/2 (27. April 2016)

Ich kann mich über Bulls auch nicht beschwere! Fahre seit 2011 ein Black Adder Team und bin 2013 nochmal auf die gleiche Version gewechselt mit neu designten Rahmen. die ersten 29er liefen schon geil...zwar nicht so wendig aber mit der anderen geo ist das schon besser. Beide Bikes habe ich im Rennbetrieb nicht geschont (BL CC, MA, DM) und das 2013er steht mit einigen Upgrades immer noch mit 8,8kg im Stall...jetzt mit SRAM 2200 Kurbel und 1x10 Schaltung, XTR 9000er Bremsen und ner SIDXX....läuft super und durch die dünnen Sitzstreben echt ein komfortgewinn.


----------



## Jaerrit (27. April 2016)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über Bulls auch nicht beschwere! Fahre seit 2011 ein Black Adder Team und bin 2013 nochmal auf die gleiche Version gewechselt mit neu designten Rahmen. die ersten 29er liefen schon geil...zwar nicht so wendig aber mit der anderen geo ist das schon besser. Beide Bikes habe ich im Rennbetrieb nicht geschont (BL CC, MA, DM) und das 2013er steht mit einigen Upgrades immer noch mit 8,8kg im Stall...jetzt mit SRAM 2200 Kurbel und 1x10 Schaltung, XTR 9000er Bremsen und ner SIDXX....läuft super und durch die dünnen Sitzstreben echt ein komfortgewinn.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 487812


Schrott


----------



## tobi2036 (27. April 2016)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über Bulls auch nicht beschwere! Fahre seit 2011 ein Black Adder Team und bin 2013 nochmal auf die gleiche Version gewechselt mit neu designten Rahmen. die ersten 29er liefen schon geil...zwar nicht so wendig aber mit der anderen geo ist das schon besser. Beide Bikes habe ich im Rennbetrieb nicht geschont (BL CC, MA, DM) und das 2013er steht mit einigen Upgrades immer noch mit 8,8kg im Stall...jetzt mit SRAM 2200 Kurbel und 1x10 Schaltung, XTR 9000er Bremsen und ner SIDXX....läuft super und durch die dünnen Sitzstreben echt ein komfortgewinn.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 487812




Geiles  Bike

Nächste Woche kann ich hoffentlich auch ein Bild meines neuen Bulls Black Adder Teams 2016  reinstellen, wenn es dann endlich da ist




Jaerrit schrieb:


> Schrott




Stimmt doch gar nedde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (27. April 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nedde



Wohl  (Ironie)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. April 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wohl  (Ironie)


Neidisch, weil nur Trekking-hardtail? ;-)


----------



## Jaerrit (27. April 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Neidisch, weil nur Trekking-hardtail? ;-)


Klapprad


----------



## fone (27. April 2016)

Blöde Frage: Hat zufällig jemand mal den Rahmen vom Bulls Bushmaster bei irgendeinem China-Rahmen-Verkäufer gesehen?

Und der Rahmen von Copperhead RSI sieht ja auch richtig heiß aus. Zumindest dieses schlanke Ausfallende.


----------



## real_andy (3. Mai 2016)

Der Rahmen des aktuellen 2016 Bushmaster SL ist identisch zum aktuellen Black Addder.


----------



## FloF (3. Mai 2016)

wenn ich das und auch so die meinungen im Forum lese, sind die teurer Carbon-Racebikes von Bulls gut, die 1000€ Teile auch Ok (aber zumindest nach meinem Gefühl nich besser als Cube etc.) bei 1500€ gibts Besseres und die Fullys sind nix. 
Ist aber vielleicht auch die Meinung von wenigen sehr aktiven Usern, die halt ganz oft posten. 

Immerhin versteh ich jetzt mehr über den Ruf von Bulls. Da ich nicht schon jahrelang den Markt beobachte wusste ich auch nicht dass die früher hauptsächlich "Baumarkträder" gebaut haben und ich wusste auch nicht dass das die ZEG Hausmarke ist. Den Ruf von ZEG kann ich bestätigen. Hab mein Bike bei Stadler in Muc gekauft, weils da ein super Angebot gab und ich wusste was ich will aber die Beratung wenn man sie so nennen will war naja einfach Mist.


----------



## peter1966 (3. Mai 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> Da ich nicht schon jahrelang den Markt beobachte wusste ich auch nicht dass die früher hauptsächlich "Baumarkträder" gebaut haben und ich wusste auch nicht dass das die ZEG Hausmarke ist



Du weist wohl nicht ganz was die ZEG -Zentral-Einkaufsgesellschaft-  eigentlich ist bzw. welche Marken da vertrieben werden ...
http://www.zeg.com/

Als Verbund von 960 unabhängigen Fahrrad-Fachhändlern bietet die ZEG einzigartig günstige Umsatz- und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Dafür pflegen wir Geschäftsbeziehungen zu allen renommierten Markenherstellern, wie Hercules, Kettler, Kalkhoff, Cannondale, Scott, Koga und KTM. Gleichzeitig entwickeln wir in Kooperation mit führenden Herstellern ZEG-Sonder- und Exklusivmodelle wie etwa die bekannten Marken Pegasus, Bulls, Green Mover und ZEMO. Mit dem exklusiven Verkaufsrecht für die Rennrad-Marke Pinarello bereichern wir darüber hinaus das Angebot an Rennrädern in Deutschland.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2016)

In den Köpfen von vielen taucht halt einfach noch zuerst solch ein Bild auf, wenn sie den Markennamen hören:




Auch wenn sie inzwischen, wie bereits geschrieben, durchaus ordentliche Räder bauen.

Das da finde ich allerdings anmaßend von der ZEG:


peter1966 schrieb:


> zu allen renommierten Markenherstellern


Im Umkehrschluss: Mit wem sie keine Geschäftsbeziehungen pflegen, der ist kein renommierter Markenhersteller. Klar...


----------



## FloF (3. Mai 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Du weist wohl nicht ganz was die ZEG -Zentral-Einkaufsgesellschaft-  eigentlich ist bzw. welche Marken da vertrieben werden ...
> http://www.zeg.com/
> 
> Als Verbund von 960 unabhängigen Fahrrad-Fachhändlern bietet die ZEG einzigartig günstige Umsatz- und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Dafür pflegen wir Geschäftsbeziehungen zu allen renommierten Markenherstellern, wie Hercules, Kettler, Kalkhoff, Cannondale, Scott, Koga und KTM. Gleichzeitig entwickeln wir in Kooperation mit führenden Herstellern ZEG-Sonder- und Exklusivmodelle wie etwa die bekannten Marken Pegasus, Bulls, Green Mover und ZEMO. Mit dem exklusiven Verkaufsrecht für die Rennrad-Marke Pinarello bereichern wir darüber hinaus das Angebot an Rennrädern in Deutschland.


Mir ist schon klar, was ZEG ist und dass da auch große Marken verkauft werden. Hab mein Trek da auch gekauft weils halt unschlagbar günstig war. Schon klar, dass große Einkaufsgesellschaften, die mit entsprechender Marktmacht große Stückzahlen einkaufen Preise entsprechend drücken. Die Vorteile sind mir klar.
Aber zumindest die mir bekannten ZEG-Händler (zugegebenermaßen sind das nicht viele) haben in meinen Augen schlechte Beratung und sind eher Fahrradsupermärkte, was wiederum ein Nachteil für den Kunden ist. (warscheinlich gibts auch genug ZEG-Händler mit guter Beratung, kenne ich nur nicht)
Ich wollte ja hauptsächlich wissen, warum Bulls nen schlechten Ruf hat. In meinen Augen haben diese großen Märkte ala Stadler schon damit zu tun.


----------



## kingkolli (3. Mai 2016)

So was ähnliches habe ich auch im Kopf, wenn ich Conway höre, das WME ist allerdings recht beliebt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (3. Mai 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, was ZEG ist und dass da auch große Marken verkauft werden. Hab mein Trek da auch gekauft ......


Nein und Nein.
Es ist Dir nicht klar und Du hast dein Trek nicht bei ZEG gekauft.

Du hast bei Stadler gekauft.
Der ist nur Mitglied bei der ZEG und gleichzeitig ein Trek Händler.
Trek hat aber mit ZEG nichts zu tun.


----------



## peter1966 (3. Mai 2016)

In solchen Fahrradsupermärkten sollte man möglichst selber etwas Fachwissen mitbringen und je nach Persönlichen Vorlieben auswählen. Die Zeg hat natürlich auch eigene Komponenten Schienen die sicher ab und zu von zweifelhafter Qualität sind, aber sonst werden da auch nur Teile der normalen Lieferanten verbaut die auch in allen -Premium Marken- verbaut werden.

Zum Thema zurück .. Bulls ist minderwertig sollte man so nicht stehen lassen. Die bauen ja nur den Rahmen und der Rest besteht aus nicht Zeg Gruppenteilen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2016)

kingkolli schrieb:


> So was ähnliches habe ich auch im Kopf, wenn ich Conway höre, das WME ist allerdings recht beliebt.....


Stimmt!
Das so im Forum aufzuziehen, war ein super Schachzug von Conway! Nicht nur ein gutes Rad bauen, sondern auch aktiv nach außen tragen, dass das mit den Supermarktbikes nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr zu tun hat. 
Und so wie sie es gemacht haben, glaubt man es halt viel eher, als wenn sie einfach nur das fertige Rad präsentieren und sagen: So, jetzt aber!


----------



## Leertaste (3. Mai 2016)

Der Fahrradhersteller - oder auch einfach nur der "Aufkleberdraufkleber" definiert sich letztlich doch NUR über den Rahmen !
Alles andere ist in 99% der Fälle Ware von Fremdfirmen (welche teilweise halt auch einfach umgelabelt wird).
Wenn ich mir also ein BULLS kaufe und die FOX Gabel bricht - was kann da BULLS dafür ?
Ich selbst hatte (neben anderen Herstellern) auch 2 BULLS - ein Copperhead´10 und ein Wild Cup 3´15.
Also ein Hardtail für 1000€ und ein Fully für 2000€

Beide Räder sind/waren von guter Qualität , wurden angeboten zu einem wirklich fairem Preis , waren von der Geo sehr ansprechend und auch das Gewicht der Bikes war passabel .

Das Copperhead hatte einen wirklich sehr schönen , organisch wirkenden , Rahmen , welcher , bis auf den Tretlagerbereich , komplett im "_smooth welded_"-Verfahren gefertigt wurde.
Ähnlich alten C´dale Rahmen !
Hier mal ein Bild meines damaligen Rahmen :





Klar könnte man argumentieren dass damit Pfusch vertuscht werden sollte - dies jedoch könnte man dann auch allen anderen Herstellern unterstellen , welche das Schweißverfahren anwenden (lassen) (Welche aber nur selten an die saubere Arbeit des Copperheads rankommt!).

Es hat auch einen Grund warum , gerade das Copperhead , laufend von den "Ahnungslosen" Bikebravojournalisten , zu Test-bzw. P/L-Sieger gekürt wird.
Oder das Black Adder - auch ein TOP Bolide , welcher sich nicht hinter anderen zu verstecken braucht .

Das BULLS auch Räder im Low Budget Bereich anbietet sehe ich nicht als Problem.
Warum auch ?

VW verkauft ja auch alles - vom Lupo bis zum Phaeton .

Viele Leute verstehen auch wohl nicht dass der *KUNDE *der Gewinner des ZEG-Zusammenschlußes ist !!! 

Durch den Zusammenschluß der Einzelhändler hat man eine enorme Plattform generiert , welche in der Lage ist Massen an Rädern abzusetzen !
Dadurch kann natürlich der Einkaufspreis für Parts (Gabel , Schaltkomponenten, Reifen ....) weiter als von anderen , kleineren Herstellern , gesenkt werden .
Was dann letztlich an den Kunden weitergegeben wird !
Natürlich kauft man sich mit z.B. einem Wild Cup kein Prestigeobjekt , wohl aber ein durchdachtes , günstiges und stabiles Fahrrad mit schicker Optik und moderen Ausstattung .

Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat kann sich natürlich auch einen Premiumhersteller kaufen .
Treten muss man damit aber auch !
Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich schon viele Räder hatte - von günstig bis hochwertig , von Massenherstellern bis  Premiumherstellern , von 26" bis 27,5" , von Hardtail bis Fully und von XC bis AM .
Am wohlsten , von der Geo , fühlte ich mich auf dem günstigsten - dem BULLS !

Vor 6 Jahren war ich gefühlt der erste der mit nem Copperhead durch die Lande gurkte - heute fährt , zu Recht , jeder 2. n Copperhead - dies ist der Grund warum ich mir wohl auch kein Copperhead mehr kaufen würde !

Ich fahre zwar kein BULLS mehr - kann es aber jedem nur empfehlen !


----------



## kingkolli (3. Mai 2016)

Leertaste schrieb:


> ...heute fährt , zu Recht , jeder 2. n Copperhead...



wohl kaum.....


----------



## tobi2036 (3. Mai 2016)

Bei mir war es 2011 der Fall, wo ich mir mein erstes Mtb gekauft habe (entsprechend noch wenig Ahnung von der ganzen Materie).
Ich habe "nur" den ZEG-Katalog durchwälzt (kein Internet, keine Recherche). Mein Budget lag zwischen 1000-1500€. Und ehrlich
gesagt habe ich nur grob auf die verbauten Teile geschaut. Eher in das Aussehen des Bulls Copperhead 3 habe ich mich sofort verliebt und sehe es noch heute als absoluter Glücksgriff.

Beim ZEG-Händler dann, habe ich es direkt bestellt, ohne Beratung, ohne die andere Bikes eines Blickes zu würdigen. Er baute es dann zu
meiner vollen Zufriedenheit auf, noch fetten Rabatt bekommen und bis jetzt glücklich.
(Aber klar, man muss selber mitdenken, wenn man in so nen Laden geht (wobei die jungen Verkäuferinnen dort bei der Sitzpositionsgeschichte echt mitgedacht haben von der Bestellung bis nach dem Aufbau, bis es optimal gepasst hat. Von Rahmengrößen hatte ich nämlich auch keine Ahnung).

Und das gleiche Spiel wiederhole ich jetzt mit meinem bestellten Bulls Black Adder Team 2016, dass nach etlichen Lieferverzögerungen
endlich beim Händler eingetroffen ist. Nur, dass ich "im Vergleich" zum oben genannten Text jetzt viel mehr Ahnung von der ganzen
Materie, Geometrie, Sitzposition, etc. habe.


----------



## Leertaste (3. Mai 2016)

kingkolli schrieb:


> wohl kaum.....


Wenn man darauf "geeicht" ist , dann wohl schon ...


----------



## FloF (3. Mai 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Nein und Nein.
> Es ist Dir nicht klar und Du hast dein Trek nicht bei ZEG gekauft.
> 
> Du hast bei Stadler gekauft.
> ...


Natürlich hat Trek nix mit ZEG zu tun. Und ob das Rad jetzt direkt von Stadler bei Trek gekauft wurde oder über ZEG weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich beim ZEG Händler ne miserable Beratung hatte und das davon vielleicht auch ein bißchen der Ruf von Bulls leidet.

Der Grund warum ich diesen Thread aufgemacht habe ist ja eben, weil ich auch denke, dass die Bulls Räder in dem Bereich, wie sie hier empfohlen und gekauft werden solide und gute Räder sind. Andere Marken, die vielleicht nen besseren Ruf haben kaufen auch Rahmen aus Fernost und bestücken die genauso mit den gleichen Parts der gleichen Hersteller. (grade im Preisbereich 1000€ beim HT und 2000 beim Fully). Aber Bulls hat irgendwie ein schlechteres Image (als zB Cube).


----------



## Leertaste (3. Mai 2016)

Also ich konnte mit dem "schlechte Image" meines/meiner Bulls sehr gut leben ! 
Mal abgesehen davon : Was juckt Dich das Gelaber von anderen ?
DIE müssen doch nicht mit dem BULLS rumeiern - das musst (ggf.) Du !
Ausserdem muss man das so sehen :
Wenn Dich jemand negativ auf Dein BULLS anspricht , dann weisst Du schon sehr viel über Dein Gegenüber . 



FloF schrieb:


> Der Grund warum ich diesen Thread aufgemacht habe ist ja eben, weil ich auch denke, dass die Bulls Räder in dem Bereich, wie sie hier empfohlen und gekauft werden solide und gute Räder sind.



Damit ist doch alles gesagt , oder ?
Ich hatte einmal nen sogenannten Premiumhersteller im Hobbyraum - nie wieder !

Entweder hat man das nötige Kleingeld um sich nen Premiumhersteller zu leisten , oder man muss sich nach Optionen umsehen !
Ich hatte / habe das Geld nicht !

Mein *1,5k (Alu)Hardtail !!! -*Cannondale mit seiner Deore/SLX Schaltmixtur , der lächerlichen Bremsanlage und den Schwalbe Rapide Rob als rotierende Felsen , war ein absoluter Witz !
Nicht einmal mehr das smooth welded Verfahren wurde mehr angewendet und made in USA war auch nicht mehr - und Handmade auch nicht .

Aber mein *1000€ Bulls Alu Hardtail* hatte , im Gegensatz zum C´dale , smoothwelded , geile Geo , deore/XT Mix , RS Tora Air FG , Schwalbe RaRa und Nobby  (in jeweils teuerster Ausführung / beim C´dale waren dagegen die billigsten Schwalbe die es gab drauf)usw...
Flugrost an den Schrauben hatte ich im ggs. zum C´dale am Bulls auch nicht .
Lediglich das Gewicht von ~13,5kg war etwas hoch - da war das C´dale mit 11,3kg natürlich weit überlegen !

Wollte ich das C´dale Flash in gleicher Ausstattung wie das Bulls , so hätte ich einiges mehr hinlegen müssen.
Dazu bin ich aber nicht bereit - selbst wenn ich das Geld damals gehabt hätte .

Wie gesagt - wer auf P/L achten muss/will , sollte sich ruhig mit BULLS auseinander setzten !

Nein , ich arbeite weder bei den ZEGen noch bei BULLS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloF (3. Mai 2016)

MIR persönlich wäre es auch egal. Ich bin bisher auf nem noch viel mehr noname fahrrad eines Münchner Radgeschäftes rumgefahren. Fatmodul. Bin ich gut damit klar gekommen und würde auch sehr gut damit klarkommen BULLS zu fahren.

Das Trek hab ich mir nur gekauft, weils von 2400 auf 1400€ reduziert war und somit kein BULLS in dem Preisbereich mithalten konnte, weder Ausstattung, Gewicht noch Optik noch sonstwas.

abgesehen davon zeigt find ich dein Vergleichsbeispiel wieviel besser/leichter der Cannondale Rahmen zum BULLS sein muss, wenn trotz viel schlechterer Ausstattung trotzdem das Cannondale über 2kg leichter ist!


----------



## Leertaste (3. Mai 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> abgesehen davon zeigt find ich dein Vergleichsbeispiel wieviel besser/leichter der Cannondale Rahmen zum BULLS sein muss, wenn trotz viel schlechterer Ausstattung trotzdem das Cannondale über 2kg leichter ist!



Klar war der Rahmen , also die Grundsubstanz , des C´dales dem Bulls weit überlegen !
Alleine schon der absobierende S.a.v.e Hinterbau war sehr gut ...

Das leichtere Gewicht lag aber nicht nur am Rahmen - das lag natürlich auch an der Federgabel !
Ne Fatty wiegt ~1,3kg - die RS Tora Air wiegt 2,07kg.
Da ziehste dann mal 700 Gramm ab und schon sind es nur noch ~1,5 kg Unterschied !
Dann noch Faktoren wie Rahmengröße , Laufräder usw...

Und hey - das Copperhead wurde angegeben für 999€ und bezahlt hat man *799*€ - das C´dale kostet *1500*€ !
*Das CH kostete also die HÄLFTE ! *

_*Fairerweise müsste man ein BULLS im gleichen Preissegment nehmen um die Bikes zu vergleichen.*_

Aber selbst bei diesem (unfairen) Vergleich , bevorzuge ich dann das Ch !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2016)

Schrei doch nicht so!
Hat doch keiner etwas dagegen gesagt.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Mai 2016)

Genau. Im Niedrigpreissegment hat doch keiner ein Problem mit Bulls, da auf Marken zu schauen wäre ja auch Quatsch.

Der Witz ist doch, dass Bulls ins höhere Segment will - und da aufgrund des Markenimages nie hinkommen wird.


----------



## Aldar (3. Mai 2016)

und fatmodul als noname zu bezeichnen ist auch mutig, waren unter kennern durchaus begehrt


----------



## Leertaste (3. Mai 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schrei doch nicht so!
> Hat doch keiner etwas dagegen gesagt.


Ups , nö , das soll kein Geschreie sein , sondern nur das Wichtige hervorheben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real_andy (3. Mai 2016)

Interessante Diskussion hier!

Ich war vor eineinhalb Wochen beim MTB Marathon in Sundern dabei. Mir ist eine Vielzahl von BULLS Black Adder Team 29 / SL etc. aufgefallen. Ich habe schon den Eindruck, dass der Sponsoring im Bezug auf Marathon (Platt und Co) hier einen positiven Einfluss auf Verkaufszahlen hat. Denke ich hingegen einige Jahre zurück habe ich im Race Bereich bewusst keine Bulls Räder gesehen.

Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich seit kurzem selbst BULLS fahren und mich trotz solcher Diskussionen wie hier dafür entschieden habe. Gerade für den Race/Marathon Bereich finde ich das auch absolut OK. 

Im Enduro Bereich fahre ich Specialized und bin auch bereit 2.000€ oder 3.000€ mehr für innovative selbstentwickelte Lösungen zu zahlen. Genau diese Preisdifferenz finde ich aber auch bei den aktuellen Race-Hardtails und dort gibt es meiner Ansicht nach bei den großen globalen Herstellern deutlich weniger Innovation die einen solch hohen Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würde.

Ich glaube mit der Strategie fährt BULLS ganz gut. Die eher gravity orientierten BULLS Modelle habe ich mir im Detail noch nicht angesehen bzw. bin noch nicht damit gefahren.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Mai 2016)

real_andy schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion hier!
> 
> Ich war vor eineinhalb Wochen beim MTB Marathon in Sundern dabei. Mir ist eine Vielzahl von BULLS Black Adder Team 29 / SL etc. aufgefallen. Ich habe schon den Eindruck, dass der Sponsoring im Bezug auf Marathon (Platt und Co) hier einen positiven Einfluss auf Verkaufszahlen hat. Denke ich hingegen einige Jahre zurück habe ich im Race Bereich bewusst keine Bulls Räder gesehen.
> 
> Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich seit kurzem selbst BULLS fahren und mich trotz solcher Diskussionen wie hier dafür entschieden habe. Gerade für den Race/Marathon Bereich finde ich das auch absolut OK.



Bulls setzt da ja auch bewusst drauf...so ein Rennteam ist nicht billig, aber High-End-Bikes haben auch entsprechende Gewinnmargen. Meiner Meinung nach könnten sie das aber sogar noch offensiver bewerben. Und vorher vielleicht mal einen Designer einstellen, der die decals überarbeitet.



real_andy schrieb:


> Die eher gravity orientierten BULLS Modelle habe ich mir im Detail noch nicht angesehen bzw. bin noch nicht damit gefahren.



Das ist niemand...hast du dir das Team-Enduro mal angesehen? Hat das ein Blinder entworfen?


----------



## real_andy (3. Mai 2016)

Ja tatsächlich könnte man da sicherlich noch mehr aus dem Thema rausholen. Zumindest das diesjährige Cape Epic war da ja schon eine Entwicklung. Die 360° Aufnahmen von Stefan Sahm auf dem E-Bike direkt von der Strecke waren schon nett anzusehen. Wenn man aber z.B. die Anzahl der Aufrufe auf dem Bulls YouTube Kanal sieht scheint das nicht bei genügend interessierten Bikern anzukommen.

Bzgl. Enduro: Das Wild Creed Team wäre rein optisch auch nicht mein Fall.


----------



## peter1966 (3. Mai 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Der Witz ist doch, dass Bulls ins höhere Segment will - und da aufgrund des Markenimages nie hinkommen wird.



Nun .. Im E-Bike Sektor ist Bulls mit der Serie  E-STREAM EVO ganz sicher im Oberen Segment angekommen, da wird natürlich auch zurzeit richtig Geld verdient.


----------



## Leertaste (3. Mai 2016)

Naja , bei anderen Herstellern sehen die Klickzahlen teilweise auch nicht besser aus ... (was mich auch immer wieder verwundert ^^)



real_andy schrieb:


> Wenn man aber z.B. die Anzahl der Aufrufe auf dem Bulls YouTube Kanal sieht scheint das nicht bei genügend interessierten Bikern anzukommen.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Mai 2016)

real_andy schrieb:


> Ja tatsächlich könnte man da sicherlich noch mehr aus dem Thema rausholen. Zumindest das diesjährige Cape Epic war da ja schon eine Entwicklung. Die 360° Aufnahmen von Stefan Sahm auf dem E-Bike direkt von der Strecke waren schon nett anzusehen. Wenn man aber z.B. die Anzahl der Aufrufe auf dem Bulls YouTube Kanal sieht scheint das nicht bei genügend interessierten Bikern anzukommen.



Vielleicht weil die übliche Kundschaft bei Bulls jetzt nicht so der Youtuber ist? 

Die meisten Bulls-Fahrer (wie ohnehin die meisten Marathonisti) sind ja eher älteres Semester...zumindest war das mein Eindruck beim Neustadt Marathon.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Mai 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Nun .. Im E-Bike Sektor ist Bulls mit der Serie  E-STREAM EVO ganz sicher im Oberen Segment angekommen, da wird natürlich auch zurzeit richtig Geld verdient.



Dann schau mal was Specialized für ein E-Bike verlangt...oder Rotwild...DAS ist der obere Sektor. Und was E-Bikes mit einem Markenimage machen, sieht man ja aktuell an Rotwild und Haibike.


----------



## peter1966 (3. Mai 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Specialized für ein E-Bike verlangt...oder Rotwild


Jeep ... die üblichen Verdächtigen .. völlig Überteuert ob mit oder ohne Motor. 
Zumindest im Stromsektor sind die Bulls Modelle zum Teil Innovativer und viel günstiger als die zwei Marken oben.


----------



## tobi2036 (3. Mai 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil die übliche Kundschaft bei Bulls jetzt nicht so der Youtuber ist?
> 
> Die meisten Bulls-Fahrer (wie ohnehin die meisten Marathonisti) sind ja eher älteres Semester...zumindest war das mein Eindruck beim Neustadt Marathon.



Ohhh neiiiin.........

ich bin alt mit meinen 28 Jahren. Habe Rücken und die Rente ist zum Glück nicht mehr soooooo weit entfernt


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Jeep ... die üblichen Verdächtigen .. völlig Überteuert ob mit oder ohne Motor.
> Zumindest im Stromsektor sind die Bulls Modelle zum Teil Innovativer und viel günstiger als die zwei Marken oben.



Naja, auch da spielt Geometrie eine Rolle. Richtig innovativ wird das MTP sein, dass unter 17 kg wiegt (als Fully), einen Motor mit Getriebe in der Größe eines Pinion 1.18 und einen in den Rahmen integrierten, aber demontierbaren Akku hat. Akkulaufzeiten außen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (3. Mai 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ohhh neiiiin.........
> 
> ich bin alt mit meinen 28 Jahren. Habe Rücken und die Rente ist zum Glück nicht mehr soooooo weit entfernt



Die meisten, nicht alle...


----------



## Florent29 (3. Mai 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Jeep ... die üblichen Verdächtigen .. völlig Überteuert ob mit oder ohne Motor.
> Zumindest im Stromsektor sind die Bulls Modelle zum Teil Innovativer und viel günstiger als die zwei Marken oben.



Mag sein, aber darum geht es ja nicht. Teuer = hoher Gewinn pro Rad. Bulls setzt auf günstig und Stückzahlen, egal ob beim CH3 oder bei E-Bikes.


----------



## systemgewicht (3. Mai 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Jeep ... die üblichen Verdächtigen .. völlig Überteuert ob mit oder ohne Motor.
> Zumindest im Stromsektor sind die Bulls Modelle zum Teil Innovativer und viel günstiger als die zwei Marken oben.


Überraschend. Zumal ADP Engineering bei Bulls unterstützt hat.


----------



## FloF (4. Mai 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> und fatmodul als noname zu bezeichnen ist auch mutig, waren unter kennern durchaus begehrt


Wusste ich nicht. Habs mir gekauft weils im Vergleich sehr günstig war. 
Wenns begehrt ist und mir jemand viel Geld dafür gibt verkauf ichs auch  ;-)


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Hallo... Ich hab mir im Juni 2018 ein Bulls Sharptail 2 gekauft anfangs dachte ich es wäre das geilste Rad der Welt doch dann hab ich auch angefangen, mit dem Bike ins Gelände zu gehen...Erstens: Die Reifen sind totaler Müll genauso wie die Felgen... Ich musste die Hinterradfelge ausstauschen weil sie nicht mehr begradigt werden konnte...Die Schaltung ist völliger billig-trekking kack und die gabel... Ohje... Die kann man ja völlig in die Tonne kloppen... Sie ist viel zu flexibel und bei einem Wheelie oder Bunnyhop gibts eine Schlag weil der untere Teil der Federgabel viel zu schwer ist und die Tauchrohre viel zu leicht... "Oberer Anschlag"...Der Vorbau hatte einen Riss weil billigIch dachte ich hätte ein Mountainbike gekauft aber es ist eigentlich ein Riesen haufen Citykack mit Optik eines mtb.. Da ich 14 war und jetzt 15 bin konnte ich mir nicht geschwind mal ein 1000 euro fully gebraucht holen also musste ich alles ubgraden... Was dann am Ende auch nichts gebracht hat... Also bitte : Kauft euch lieber für die 500 euro ein gebrauchtes hardtail oder ein neues ghost oder so... Haben eh viel bessere komponeneten... Ich hatte zwar meinen Spass mit dem ding und es ist mir trotz allem ans herz gewachsen... Für den ganzen Rotz kann das Rad selber ja auch nichts sondern die A**** von Bulls die das Teil auf ihrer Webseite schönreden und als Mountainbike bezeichnen.... Was in meinen Augen aber nur auf den Rahmen zutrifft... Ich finde das eine Frechheit dass man die Kunden so verarscht


----------



## Florent29 (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Hallo... Ich hab mir im Juni 2018 ein Bulls Sharptail 2 gekauft anfangs dachte ich es wäre das geilste Rad der Welt doch dann hab ich auch angefangen, mit dem Bike ins Gelände zu gehen...Erstens: Die Reifen sind totaler Müll genauso wie die Felgen... Ich musste die Hinterradfelge ausstauschen weil sie nicht mehr begradigt werden konnte...Die Schaltung ist völliger billig-trekking kack und die gabel... Ohje... Die kann man ja völlig in die Tonne kloppen... Sie ist viel zu flexibel und bei einem Wheelie oder Bunnyhop gibts eine Schlag weil der untere Teil der Federgabel viel zu schwer ist und die Tauchrohre viel zu leicht... "Oberer Anschlag"...Der Vorbau hatte einen Riss weil billigIch dachte ich hätte ein Mountainbike gekauft aber es ist eigentlich ein Riesen haufen Citykack mit Optik eines mtb.. Da ich 14 war und jetzt 15 bin konnte ich mir nicht geschwind mal ein 1000 euro fully gebraucht holen also musste ich alles ubgraden... Was dann am Ende auch nichts gebracht hat... Also bitte : Kauft euch lieber für die 500 euro ein gebrauchtes hardtail oder ein neues ghost oder so... Haben eh viel bessere komponeneten... Ich hatte zwar meinen Spass mit dem ding und es ist mir trotz allem ans herz gewachsen... Für den ganzen Rotz kann das Rad selber ja auch nichts sondern die A**** von Bulls die das Teil auf ihrer Webseite schönreden und als Mountainbike bezeichnen.... Was in meinen Augen aber nur auf den Rahmen zutrifft... Ich finde das eine Frechheit dass man die Kunden so verarscht



Gut, das hätte man sich aber auch denken können, dass ein 499 € Rad nicht als ernsthaftes Sportgerät taugt.

Ist trotzdem irreführende Werbung, gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## memphis35 (14. August 2019)

Genau , aber die Hauptschuld haben deine Eltern die dir nicht mehr als 500 Euronen zum Bikekauf gesponsert haben . Und du hast aber auch schuld . Denn hättest mehr gelernt u. bessere Noten nach hause gebracht währen ev. auch einige Euros mehr gegangen . 
Protipp : Das nächste mal kauf halt um 500 Euronen ein Trek od. Scott . Das hält sicherlich jahrelang . Scheiß Bulls .


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Hallo... Ich hab mir im Juni 2018 ein Bulls Sharptail 2 gekauft anfangs dachte ich es wäre das geilste Rad der Welt doch dann hab ich auch angefangen, mit dem Bike ins Gelände zu gehen...Erstens: Die Reifen sind totaler Müll genauso wie die Felgen... Ich musste die Hinterradfelge ausstauschen weil sie nicht mehr begradigt werden konnte...Die Schaltung ist völliger billig-trekking kack und die gabel... Ohje... Die kann man ja völlig in die Tonne kloppen... Sie ist viel zu flexibel und bei einem Wheelie oder Bunnyhop gibts eine Schlag weil der untere Teil der Federgabel viel zu schwer ist und die Tauchrohre viel zu leicht... "Oberer Anschlag"...Der Vorbau hatte einen Riss weil billigIch dachte ich hätte ein Mountainbike gekauft aber es ist eigentlich ein Riesen haufen Citykack mit Optik eines mtb.. Da ich 14 war und jetzt 15 bin konnte ich mir nicht geschwind mal ein 1000 euro fully gebraucht holen also musste ich alles ubgraden... Was dann am Ende auch nichts gebracht hat... Also bitte : Kauft euch lieber für die 500 euro ein gebrauchtes hardtail oder ein neues ghost oder so... Haben eh viel bessere komponeneten... Ich hatte zwar meinen Spass mit dem ding und es ist mir trotz allem ans herz gewachsen... Für den ganzen Rotz kann das Rad selber ja auch nichts sondern die A**** von Bulls die das Teil auf ihrer Webseite schönreden und als Mountainbike bezeichnen.... Was in meinen Augen aber nur auf den Rahmen zutrifft... Ich finde das eine Frechheit dass man die Kunden so verarscht


Was hast bei dem Preis erwartet ?????
Fox/RockShox Performance etc.
Mit nem 500.— Hobel ins Gelände......
So blauäugig kann man doch wirklich nicht sein.
Mit dem Ding kannst auf dem Feldweg oder in die Eisdiele fahren, vielleicht noch auf dem campingplatz zum waschhaus, das wars dann aber auch.
Hat mit Bulls nix zu tun, liegt am Preissegment....
Also sparen sparen sparen


----------



## Kwietsch (14. August 2019)

Das 2010er Bulls Aminga meiner Frau ist ein solides Einsteigerbike und ist bis heute problemlos. Das wird auch noch Jahre halten.
SLX 3x10
Formula Bremse
RockShox Recon.

Nach Meinung hier im Forum vermutlich völlig unfahrbar, das Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Was hast bei dem Preis erwartet ?????
> Fox/RockShox Performance etc.
> Mit nem 500.— Hobel ins Gelände......
> So blauäugig kann man doch wirklich nicht sein.
> Mit dem Ding kannst auf dem Feldweg oder in die Eisdiele fahren, vielleicht noch auf dem campingplatz zum waschhaus, das wars dann aber auch


Ja das sehe ich genauso...Aber wenn Bulls das Teil als Mountainbike beschreibt dann sollte es doch XC-fahrten (das meinte ich mit Gelände) aushalten oder?


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Ja des sind halt die scheiss ZEG Läden, die das Ding den Eltern schmackhaft machen...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Ja das sehe ich genauso...Aber wenn Bulls das Teil als Mountainbike beschreibt dann sollte es doch XC-fahrten (das meinte ich mit Gelände) aushalten oder?


Das machen andere Hersteller auch......
Und wenn du mit so nem Teil nen Rockgarden runterbrettern willst, dann kann man dir auch net helfen.
Was verstehst du unter dem Begriff „ Mountainbiken „ ???
Du kannst auch auf ne alm in 2000m Höhe damit fahren und den Waldweg runter . 
Oder aber du begibst dich in Albstadt in den Rockgarden, ist beides Mountainbiken ....


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Ja des sind halt die scheiss ZEG Läden, die das Ding den Eltern schmackhaft machen...


Schuld sind nicht immer die anderen.....
Man kann sich vorab informieren und erstmal klären für was man es will.
Man kauft ja auch kein Splitboard um im Winter damit auf ner Piste zu fahren.....
Da kann dann Nitro Burton Jones etc auch nix dafür , wenns am Einsatzzweck vorbei gekauft wird


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Ja aber wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und sage ich will ins so richtig ins Gelände dann ist sehrwohl jemand anderes schuld und zwar der Verkäufer der ein Depp ist


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und sage ich will ins so richtig ins Gelände dann ist sehrwohl jemand anderes schuld und zwar der Verkäufer der ein Depp ist


Auch da kann Bulls nix dafür , sondern der Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2019)

Ist aber ein schönes Beispiel, wo der miese Ruf herkommt (ob verdient oder unverdient): In der Gammelklasse der schaut-aus-wie-ein-Mountainbikes wird halt sehr oft Bulls gekauft, weil i. d. R. ein ZEG vor Ort ist. Dann hat man oft miese Beratung und ein mieses Bike (wie schon auf S. 1 dieses Threads geschrieben, meine ich damit nicht generell jedes Bulls, sondern speziell die Billigheimer, die anderswo auch nicht besser sind, nur seltener).


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist aber ein schönes Beispiel, wo der miese Ruf herkommt (ob verdient oder unverdient): In der Gammelklasse der schaut-aus-wie-ein-Mountainbikes wird halt sehr oft Bulls gekauft, weil i. d. R. ein ZEG vor Ort ist. Dann hat man oft miese Beratung und ein mieses Bike (wie schon auf S. 1 dieses Threads geschrieben, meine ich damit nicht generell jedes Bulls, sondern speziell die Billigheimer, die anderswo auch nicht besser sind, nur seltener).


So ist es


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist aber ein schönes Beispiel, wo der miese Ruf herkommt (ob verdient oder unverdient): In der Gammelklasse der schaut-aus-wie-ein-Mountainbikes wird halt sehr oft Bulls gekauft, weil i. d. R. ein ZEG vor Ort ist. Dann hat man oft miese Beratung und ein mieses Bike (wie schon auf S. 1 dieses Threads geschrieben, meine ich damit nicht generell jedes Bulls, sondern speziell die Billigheimer, die anderswo auch nicht besser sind, nur seltener).


Mit Scott oder Cube etc.
Bekommst in der Liga aber auch nix gescheites.
Dann kann ich aber den Hersteller nicht verantwortlich machen, sondern muss den Verkäufer am Sack packen.
Aber ein wenig ist auch der Käufer in der Pflicht......
Für 500.— bekommst halt nix gescheites fürs Gelände....!
Ist halt wie mit allem, wer billig kauft , kauft meistens 2mal


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2019)

Lies einfach nochmal in Ruhe, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## memphis35 (14. August 2019)

Und was soll der Verkäufer machen wenn der Papa danebensteht u. sacht " 500 " sind das maximum .


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Und was soll der Verkäufer machen wenn der Papa danebensteht u. sacht " 500 " sind das maximum .


Sagen dass mab für das Geld kein Mountainbike kriegt sondern nur trekkingbikes


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Hier wird meiner Meinung nach ein Allmountainbike beschrieben (, dass sich überall im Gelände zurechtfindet)


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Im Gelände() steht nicht im Text aber damit ist das Gelände auch gemeint


----------



## Asko (14. August 2019)

Lektion fürs Leben: Werbetexten sollte man nicht blind vertrauen.

Außerdem kann Gelände ja auch Forststraße sein, damit hat das Rad sicherlich kein Problem.


----------



## Seebl (14. August 2019)

Nun sprich es schon aus, ich merke, es brodelt in dir: "Danke Merkel!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Hier wird meiner Meinung nach ein Allmountainbike beschrieben (, dass sich überall im Gelände zurechtfindet)


Hier steht nix mit Allmountain,
Ein Blick auf die Gabel hätte dir zeigen müssen das dass nix für deinen Zweck ist.
Also ein bischen seit ihr schon selbst an der Misere schuld.
Der Hersteller des Bikes kann nix dafür wenn du ein Allmountain willst und dann nachher ne xcKrücke kaufst


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Lies einfach nochmal in Ruhe, was ich geschrieben habe.



Schon verstanden , alles Gut


----------



## Kwietsch (14. August 2019)

Bitte weitermachen, ist lustig hier!


----------



## Martinwurst (14. August 2019)

Das nenne ich wieder eins der typischen Beispiele, von Leuten die sich gerne verarschen lassen und nachher sind die Anderen schuld.

Ich hab noch ein altes Bulls SQ 700 Pro Disc oder so seit 2008 oder 2009. Hat mal 630 Euro oder so gekostet und das fährt heute den Umständen entsprechend noch einwandfrei. Dafür dass ich den Antrieb nie getauscht hab oder die Bremsen alte Technik sind, kann man Bulls auch nichts vorwerfen.
Ein Bekannter fährt ein Bulls LT29 von 2017 oder so. Hat im Angebot 549 Euro gekostet und macht für das Geld alles mit und reicht fürs Meiste aus.

Auf die Idee kommen mit eines der Räder downhill zu fahren, würde ich aber auch nicht.

Der Ruf von Bulls ist einfach ne Marketingsache. Bulls hat als Zielgruppe nunmal die ganzen Kinder und Jugendlichen die billige MTBs wollen. Und dieser Ruf schwingt halt bei den Leuten mit, die sich richtige MTBs für ein paar Tausend Euro kaufen wollen, welche lieber bei anderen Herstellern kaufen, obwohl Bulls auch ein paar solcher Modelle im Angebot hätte.


----------



## Reverse66 (14. August 2019)

Bulls hat keine Enduro, Allmountain oder DH bikes das einzige Fully ist das Wild edge... Es gibt ja noch e-bikes aber das ist ja was ganz anderes... Ich will auch gar nicht die Bikes selber haten sondern die Leute der Firma Bulls, die Bikes entwerfen die so aussehen wie ein MTB aber am Ende gar keine sind...Es stimmt dass man sich kein SUV kauft und damit einen Klippe runterfährt aber in dieser Situation ist das auch klar... Doch die Rahmenform der günstigen Räder ist fast die gleiche wie bei den Rädern für 1000€+...Und dann kommen die Spezialisten von ZEG und verkaufen dann ahnungslosen kunden die klar sagen dass sie ins gelände wollen ein Trekkingbike mit scheiss Ausstattung... Es wird nichtmal erwähnt dass das bike nicht fürs gelände ausgelegt ist... Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Verarsche


----------



## Kwietsch (14. August 2019)

jaaaaa, danke, genauso bitte weiter. Die Rahmenform ist also genauso und dann muss das 500 eur Einsteigerbike so performen wie ein 2000eur bike? Cool!


----------



## Asko (14. August 2019)

Das Problem an der Sache ist das jeder Honk meint er braucht ein MTB.

Mein Bruder hat 2 Jahre lang Räder in einem größeren Radladen verkauft.
Fast jeder will ein günstiges "MTB" haben um es als Stadtrad zu nutzen, ist halt einfach cooler als ein Trekkingrad.
Und genau da setzt Bulls an, was ja auch legitim ist wenn die Nachfrage da ist.


----------



## Martinwurst (14. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> ... die Bikes entwerfen die so aussehen wie ein MTB aber am Ende gar keine sind...



Genau das wollen die Leute!
Eine Rolex für 20 Euro, die keine ist,
Ein Auto mit sportlichem Sound der über den Lautsprecher kommt,
Ein Schrank, der nicht aus Buche ist, sondern Pressspan mit Furnier,
Whisky der mit Farbstoff eine Farbe erhält, die er eigentlich gar nicht hat,
Fleisch, was kein Filet ist, sondern gepresste Reste,
...
könnt ich 10 Millionen Beispiele aufzählen, was die breite dumme Masse indirekt (aufgrund des Preises und Optik) möchte.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. August 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> jaaaaa, danke, genauso bitte weiter. Die Rahmenform ist also genauso und dann muss das 500 eur Einsteigerbike so performen wie ein 2000eur bike? Cool!


Ist dem etwa nicht so 
Vergiss nicht die Scheibenbremsen, sind ja auch an Einsteiger und Highend Bikes dran.dann muss die 500.— Kiste genauso performen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (15. August 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ist dem etwa nicht so
> Vergiss nicht die Scheibenbremsen, sind ja auch an Einsteiger und Highend Bikes dran.dann muss die 500.— Kiste genauso performen



Ist aber auch ne Frechheit. Neulich in der Osteria hat man mir Nudeln vorgesetzt, die waren designed wie Schmetterlinge. Nicht mal günstig waren die. Ob Ihrs glaubt oder nicht, kein Stück fliegen konnten die Dinger!!


----------



## Gurkenhobel (15. August 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist das jeder Honk meint er braucht ein MTB.


Wo ist das Problem? Nicht jeder will ein hässliches Trekkingrad.


----------



## Asko (15. August 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Nicht jeder will ein hässliches Trekkingrad.



Klar, so ein MTB mit 30 Gängen und einer bockschweren, nicht funktionierenden Gabel als Stadtrad bist total praktisch und sieht richtig gut aus wenn man sich Steckschutzbleche, Ständer und Beleuchtung dran bastelt.


----------



## Gurkenhobel (15. August 2019)

Auch dann sieht ein MTB immer noch besser aus.

Und außerdem, wieso muss ein Stadtrad immer Licht und Schutzbleche haben? Ich nutze mein MTB auch fast nur für die Stadt, für Regentage und Dunkelheit habe ich mein Rad mit Schutzbleche und Co.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. August 2019)

Reverse66 schrieb:


> Bulls hat keine Enduro, Allmountain oder DH bikes das einzige Fully ist das Wild edge... Es gibt ja noch e-bikes aber das ist ja was ganz anderes... Ich will auch gar nicht die Bikes selber haten sondern die Leute der Firma Bulls, die Bikes entwerfen die so aussehen wie ein MTB aber am Ende gar keine sind...Es stimmt dass man sich kein SUV kauft und damit einen Klippe runterfährt aber in dieser Situation ist das auch klar... Doch die Rahmenform der günstigen Räder ist fast die gleiche wie bei den Rädern für 1000€+...Und dann kommen die Spezialisten von ZEG und verkaufen dann ahnungslosen kunden die klar sagen dass sie ins gelände wollen ein Trekkingbike mit scheiss Ausstattung... Es wird nichtmal erwähnt dass das bike nicht fürs gelände ausgelegt ist... Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Verarsche


stimmt nicht..mit einem begrenzten Budget von 500 Flocken gibts überall Mist. Das kann man auch schon vorher rausfinden....Wild Creed sieht zB sehr gut aus:


----------



## RetroRider (15. August 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Nicht jeder will ein hässliches Trekkingrad.


Aber trotzdem kaufen Viele ein 29er.
Mit den kleineren 559er-Felgen hat man bessere Chancen daß es lange rund läuft. Ist allerdings kein Ersatz für Qualität und fachmännischen Aufbau (oder fachfrauisch). Hinten Getriebenabe mit Rücktrittbremse. Vorne V-Brake oder Disc. Bei gripschwachen Stadtreifen kann man ja ne extraschwache Bremse nehmen, wo aufgrund der niedrigen Übersetzung der Stellweg schön groß ist und Nix schleift. Schutzbleche gibt's auch in schön. Nabendynamo ist geil: Nie mehr Akkus laden.
Aber wenn's was taugen soll, landet man bei mehr als 500€, sogar als Selberschrauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. August 2019)

Hab übrigens noch ein Bulls im Keller...so eins mit HS33, LX und Nabendynamo und nem Pletscher-Gepäckträger für die Strasse...hab ich mal meiner Frau gekauft. Sie fährt trotzdem lieber mein altes Scott von '91 mit Canti und Exage. Hab ich mir für 200€ wieder aufgebaut. Mehr Rad braucht man eigentlich nicht, wenn man Spass haben will. (das Bulls hat mich 120€ gekostet und wird demnächst geschlachtet). Danke an den thread für die Inspiration.


----------



## Diana88 (27. August 2019)

Ich würde auch gern mal meinen Senf dazu geben, nachdem ich bereits gesteinigt wurde für den Wunsch nach einem E-MTB bin ich nun auch noch hin gegangen und habe mir ein Bulls gekauft und zwar ein Bulls Six50 Evo 3 XXL. Zugegeben wäre das XXL nicht nötig, aber ich habe es beim Händler gesehen, bin es gefahren und dann hab ich es gekauft. Ich bin vorbelastet mit Rheuma, hab nicht die Zeit mir wer weiß wie Kondition anzutrainieren und möchte einfach Spaß haben. 
Dazu hab ich mir das Ding direkt auf tubeless umbauen lassen.
Hätte ich für das Geld was besseres bekommen? Wahrscheinlich. Hätte ich mir für das Geld auch selbst was aufbauen können? Mit Sicherheit. Kann ich das ? Nö. Will ich es lernen? Nö. 

Ich bin zu einem sehr großen Händler gefahren, habe auf das Rad noch Rabatt bekommen und wenn ich ein Problem habe fahre ich dahin und stell es ab bis es wieder funktioniert. Ich kann das Rad von denen warten lassen, fahre meine Waldautobahnen und einfache Trails. Bisher hat sich noch niemand über meine Anwesenheit mit einem Bulls beschwert  Und auch das Rad tut seinen Job bisher tadellos. Zugegeben bin ich preislich eher an der oberen Preisgrenze von Bulls, aber für mich war total egal was auf dem Rahmen steht und ich mache mir auch keine Gedanken ob es nicht irgendwie eventuell noch etwas besseres gegeben hätte. Ich fahre einfach und wenn die Reifen kaputt sind suche ich mir neue aus und lass die drauf machen. 

Ich denke für viele „Ottonormal-Hobby-Mountainbiker“ die egal welches Rad es eh nie an seine Grenze fahren werden tut es auch ein Bulls. Zumal Bulls ja mittlerweile durchaus Räder mit anständigen Komponenten anbietet, was den Rahmen betrifft da bin ich aufgrund von Mängel an Ahnung rauss ‍♀️


----------



## memphis35 (27. August 2019)

Cool Story , währe aber bei E-MTB.de besser aufgehoben .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. August 2019)

Oder bei Uschi-News, wenn hier schon so das Weibliche betont wird, dergleichen, dass man nicht bereit ist, irgendwas selber zu lernen oder zu machen.


----------



## Kwietsch (27. August 2019)

Als neulich meine Heizung defekt war, hab ich jemanden kommen lassen, der mir die Arbeit gegen Bezahlung abnimmt. Was ist schlimm daran, wenn man nicht auf jedem Fachgebiet Experte sein möchte?

Gut, ich hätte mir Schaltpläne besorgen können, auf Fehlersuche gehen und wild Teile tauschen bis es klappt, vielleicht noch mal ne Lehre dranhängen, Schulungen bei Buderus, Wolf usw...


----------



## Aldar (27. August 2019)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Cool Story , währe aber bei E-MTB.de besser aufgehoben .


Was hat das jetzt mit dem E - Bike zu tun? 
das trifft halt auf 90 % der Bulls Käufer zu. Kaufen , Fahren , Reparieren lassen und für 90% der Radfahrer reicht so ein Bulls/Rockrider/billigScottTrekCube auch aus , deren Anforderung lautet halt muss wie ein MTB aussehen und mich auf der Waldautobahn zum See/Biergarten/Alm bringen


----------



## Diana88 (27. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Oder bei Uschi-News, wenn hier schon so das Weibliche betont wird, dergleichen, dass man nicht bereit ist, irgendwas selber zu lernen oder zu machen.



Vielen Dank  ich bin durchaus in der Lage auch einen Schlauch oder Mantel selbst zu wechseln, meine Bremsen oder meine Gabel selbst einzustellen oder diverse andere kleine Reparaturen selbst zu machen. Aber dann hört es eben auch auf. Aufgrund meiner Aussage zu pauschalisieren ist wohl nicht ganz fair und das gehate gegen E Bikes geht einem extremst auf die Nerven. Es ist doch nur ein Motor, aber wenn wir jetzt mal das Männliche betonen ist das natürlich ein Unding, dass der Tiger tötende Mountainbiker sich bei den Höhenmetern Hilfe holt. 

ich halte übrigens nicht am Biergarten, ich hab vermutlich mehr Sixpack als viele Männer und Bulls ist Bulls. Ich hab hier keine Werbung für Bosch Motoren gemacht, sondern meine Erfahrung mit der Marke wiedergegeben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. August 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Als neulich meine Heizung defekt war, hab ich jemanden kommen lassen, der mir die Arbeit gegen Bezahlung abnimmt. Was ist schlimm daran, wenn man nicht auf jedem Fachgebiet Experte sein möchte?
> 
> Gut, ich hätte mir Schaltpläne besorgen können, auf Fehlersuche gehen und wild Teile tauschen bis es klappt, vielleicht noch mal ne Lehre dranhängen, Schulungen bei Buderus, Wolf usw...


Ist "Heizung" ein Hobby von Dir oder eher notwendiges Übel, damit man in der Wohnung halt nicht friert?


----------



## Aldar (27. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist "Heizung" ein Hobby von Dir oder eher notwendiges Übel,


Also reparieren ist ein notwendiges Übel für mich , mein Hobby ist fahren


----------



## Kwietsch (27. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist "Heizung" ein Hobby von Dir oder eher notwendiges Übel, damit man in der Wohnung halt nicht friert?



Ach komm. Optimierung der Heizanlage und deren Kosten kann Hobby sein. Dafür muss ich aber nicht nen Prozessor in der Steuerung flashen oder austauschen können.

Ich hab sehr lange Badminton gespielt, aber nie verstanden, warum ich die Schläger selbst bespannen können sollte, wenn es Profis gibt, die das für akzeptable Kosten übernehmen.

Wenn Du andere Beispiele brauchst, hätte ich auch Auto, Motorrad oder sonstwas nehmen können und Du würdest genauso versuchen, dagegen zu argumentieren. Zwecklos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

